
The New Stability - hpfr
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp2016293
======
hpfr
[https://twitter.com/AnnaDeForest/status/1284182312977039367](https://twitter.com/AnnaDeForest/status/1284182312977039367)

